# Sending a gift to the OM/OW



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Had a nice idea from another thread. Why not send roses from your suspected WS to the APs home. Make sure it's labelled from the WS do there is no doubt. Time them to arrive to be found by the AP SO.

Remember to pay cash and deny deny deny.

Wait for the fun.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Had a nice idea from another thread. Why not send roses from your suspected WS to the APs home. Make sure it's labelled from the WS do there is no doubt. Time them to arrive to be found by the AP SO.
> 
> Remember to pay cash and deny deny deny.
> 
> Wait for the fun.


Why deny?

Own it and stand tall.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

the other possibility is to not sign the card at all. Then when the AP thanks your spouse, your spouse knows nothing about it and then wonders if the AP is "cheating" on him/her.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Eeeeevil geeeenious


----------



## Grey Goose (Aug 23, 2012)

I would send a nicely wrapped box with dog sheet inside! Shoot now I am tempted.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

The best gift you can give to OM/OW is your cheating wife/Husband, if its for revenge.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

i saw on youtube that will work also have a friend call say your ww/wws and claim they won a dozen roses no credit card no nothing just and address and a note on the card if they send to you your good but 95% of the time they will send to the other then you bust them (youtube roula and ryans's roses)


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

That's a great idea! However, I believe the universe takes care of itself and what goes around comes around. The best revenge is moving on and being happier without them. While you're out living a happy life...they not only see you're happier without them, but they are living in their own personal hell they created. Now that's revenge!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats so bad....its good.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

terrence4159 said:


> i saw on youtube that will work also have a friend call say your ww/wws and claim they won a dozen roses no credit card no nothing just and address and a note on the card if they send to you your good but 95% of the time they will send to the other then you bust them (youtube roula and ryans's roses)


They are based out of Houston and do that crap every Thursday morning. Makes me wanna choke someone almost every Thursday.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

terrence4159 said:


> i saw on youtube that will work also have a friend call say your ww/wws and claim they won a dozen roses no credit card no nothing just and address and a note on the card if they send to you your good but 95% of the time they will send to the other then you bust them (youtube roula and ryans's roses)


That is quite brilliant, especially for BS who want to find who the AP is. 

Gotta add that to the bag of tricks.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

Kallan Pavithran said:


> The best gift you can give to OM/OW is your cheating wife/Husband, if its for revenge.


Best revenge gift EVER!!
Love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> That is quite brilliant, especially for BS who want to find who the AP is.
> 
> Gotta add that to the bag of tricks.


Here you go Shaggy. But with a little different theme. I actually like this approach better.

Cheating woman caught live on radio - YouTube


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

3putt said:


> Here you go Shaggy. But with a little different theme. I actually like this approach better.
> 
> Cheating woman caught live on radio - YouTube


I have just laughed so hard:lol: that I now know my bladder control is excellent...:rofl:


----------

